# should I buy passap duomatic 80



## zeljka

passap duomatic 80
Drae friends 
I have opotrunity to buy in very low price this machine with books and it is in good condision. Can you give me some more info about this machin, Is it hard to operate for beginesrs and do you know what kind of yarn is ok for this machin, anything you find it will be usufool for me.
Thank you all very very much and greetings from Bosnia 

I must say to seller will I buy this machine it few days


----------



## franci6810

Dearest Zeljka, I have never used a Duomatic 80, but from what I've heard and read, it's the cadillac of machine knitting. My mother used to use one and sweared by it. Good luck.


----------



## annazygowski

passap duomatics are great machines I highly recommend them


----------



## annazygowski

duomatics are mid guage (5mm) machines and will take 1 ply yarn all the way up to quite chunky
it can be a little confusing for beginners at first 
biggest issue with passaps: the manual doesn't say to weight your knitting after your first cast on row.....you really do need to weight it
so ask if there are weights and a cast on comb..if not you will need to buy some
the quality of these machines is very good


----------



## Maryknits513

zeljka said:


> passap duomatic 80
> Drae friends
> I have opotrunity to buy in very low price this machine with books and it is in good condision. Can you give me some more info about this machin, Is it hard to operate for beginesrs and do you know what kind of yarn is ok for this machin, anything you find it will be usufool for me.
> Thank you all very very much and greetings from Bosnia
> 
> I must say to seller will I buy this machine it few days


Hi,

The main difference between the DM80 and the E6000 is how the patterning works. The DM80 punchcards have a 40 stitch repeat. The E6000 is a full bed repeat. They can both do the same stitches, and handle the same types of yarn. The biggest advantage of the DM80 is you don't need electricity to knit. If you live in an area where electrical service is not good, buy a DM80. I live in Chicago, USA, and when there are storms I don't use the E6000 because power fluctuations will interfere with the patterning.

I knit on my DM80 for almost 20 years before I bought my E6000. Most of the hints for testing the E6000 apply to the DM80. The letters on the dial are the same on the front and back locks: A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H You need to choose a letter, then move the lever on the left side of the lock to X, and have pushers in working position to do patterning.

Does the machine have a Deco (punchcard patterning system) If it does, you also need to test the Deco. There are 2 parts to the Deco, one holds the punchcard and sort of hangs on the bottom of the front bed. The other part attaches to the left side of the front lock (carriage). Everything should move without having to force it.

If the machine is dirty and needs to be cleaned, ask the seller to lower the price. If the machine has any rust on it, look for a different machine.

Good luck!!! Let us know what you decide. And do join one of the Passap groups on Yahoo. They are a great resource for a beginning Passap knitter!


----------



## sweetpeamo

Passaps are fabulous machines and are really the Rolls Royce of knitting machines. The best machine I have ever used and there have been many. Good luck with it I hope it serves you well.


----------



## rainbirdoz

If you are prepared to work through the manual and practice the different stitches, you should have no difficulty in matering the Duomatic 80 and it is an excellent machine. I find it difficult to understand why people say you should weight the knitting with a Passap machine. I had both the Duomatic 80 and the E6000, and taught on them for dealers, and the only time I used weights on my knitting was for ribbed skirts when I wanted to get all the downward stretch out of the knitting. I knitted shawls with 20 tucks on one needle without any comb or weights and without any problems. The Passap was designed to be a weightless machine - the pushers push the loops off the needles instead of weights pulling them off so providing you use the correct pushers, you don't need weights. I regret selling my E6000 in favour of my Brother Electronic machine which I kept because I loved the knit-weaving feature. I watch the newspapers in the hope that an E6000 will come onto the market locally and I can buy it! There have been a number of excellent books written about the Passap machines, my favourite being those by Mary Weaver of the UK. If you can find those, you will soon understand Passap knitting.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## annazygowski

Your comment is interesting. I could never get my passap to work unless I weighted the work. I have always worked with very fine gauge yarns on a passap, perhaps that has something to do with it?

Several other passap owners I know also weight their knitting, so perhaps weighting is necessary for particular effects, by a particular knitter, etc. and not for others


----------



## Marge St Pete

I've had my DM80 for about 30 years and love it. It will support a sport weight yarn to a very fine yarn. I have never been successful with worsted or bulky yarns. I found it easy to learn how to operate, just by following the manual.


----------



## zeljka

Thank you all, I will let you know after I see machine. Seller has told me by phone that machine was ussed by one lady after she passed away it is in sellers place he said to me that have some books and notes and menuals I will se what is condision of machine. Thank you all for help. Please telm me more about machine howmany needls is this machine have, what kind ot yearn typ is the best......all y<ou think I will need because I'm beginer


----------



## Jacqueline 02

Yes you can buy the passap duomatic 80 i have 3 and 1 e6000
and i love them no problems what so ever.i only use Industrial yarn 2x2/31 and no problems and a passap machine don't use weights or cast on comes ever.if i knit with a 4ply yarn then i don't 
do patterns unless i use the mary weaver book, they have very nice pattern for the passap machine.All my machines work with motors .happy knitting.
Jacqueline 02 South Africa


----------



## patti de carteret

HOW MUCH are you going to pay, and what are you doing to get with it?


----------



## zeljka

I found this machin by internet here in Bosnia and Herzegovina it is ussed machine price is 200euros I dont know how much is that in USdolars


----------



## patti de carteret

sounds like a good price, be sure to find out if it's been taken care of (stored flat) and covered


----------



## rainbirdoz

I also used fine, industrial yarns (2/30s acrylic usually doubled, or very fine industrial wool or mohair). Using weights on the Passap does seem to be N American thing. Here in Australia very few people use weights on them except for special effects. The strippers do need to be in good condition in order to do their job correctly and the black ones are prone to wear.

The Passap Duomatics are excellent machines for knitting double jacquard in all its variations, it is so much easier to knit rib based fabrics on true double-bed machines.


----------



## annazygowski

I'm pretty intrigued by this no weight thing. I've always had a tip top machine with strippers in good condition, several people that teach classes on them use weights and I simply assumed that that must be the way. I will have to look on you tube, etc, to find out the secret to no weight successful knitting because clearly I am missing out


----------



## Maryknits513

annazygowski said:


> I'm pretty intrigued by this no weight thing. I've always had a tip top machine with strippers in good condition, several people that teach classes on them use weights and I simply assumed that that must be the way. I will have to look on you tube, etc, to find out the secret to no weight successful knitting because clearly I am missing out


Hi,

The "secret" is to have knit the the correct tension for the yarn you are using. However, the right tension doesn't alway produce the effect I want, so I use weights. Usually, a knitter who started on Japanese machines then switched to the Passap are more likely to use weights than knitters who started with the Passap.

You can also knit faster with weights.


----------



## Tallie9

Zeljka..........Each bed has 180 needles........I've used cone yarns 2/9 thru 2/12......and 2/24 .....also ball wound yarns from lace-weight to fingering weight.......All work beautifully on the Duo80......I do use the comb and weights only because I was having problems when I didn't.....Now these problems....no doubt...could be operator error(tensions/strippers...etc) ...but I was eager to 'play'....and had no issues when I used the comb and weights.....Previous advice.......especially performing the exercizes in the manual is what you need to do learn this machine.....



zeljka said:


> Thank you all, I will let you know after I see machine. Seller has told me by phone that machine was ussed by one lady after she passed away it is in sellers place he said to me that have some books and notes and menuals I will se what is condision of machine. Thank you all for help. Please telm me more about machine howmany needls is this machine have, what kind ot yearn typ is the best......all y<ou think I will need because I'm beginer


----------



## zeljka

well where I come frm it is impossible to find weigs and comb however my husbend will try to make one for me for my other machin which can not operate without this it is also (we call that here two rows machin so as doumatic this machin I already have has two rows of needels and what you knitting is going between those two rows of needls but it can not work without comb and weights) So I'm little worried because seller does not have comb and weights and said to me that this machine is not using them. Do you know where can I purchas this parts in EUrope? Thank you all. ANd can you explain to me wht is the stripper (when I search for thios word it saids to me that is the lady who dance naked  Help please because you gave me instructions which color should it be  sorry language problems


----------



## zeljka

oh I faund what striper is on youtube so it is tool


----------



## Tallie9

Here is a copy of the Passap Duo 80 manual.......It's in English.....Read it ...Maybe it will help with some of your confusion.......Be aware that the 
Duo 80 is a 5mm machine......so the combs and tools have to be for 5mm also......Read the manual....it will explain the strippers....

https://www.box.com/s/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73563135/657890857/1


----------



## annazygowski

zeljka, 
If you PM me I could could send you some spare weights and combs.
I bought some industrial double bed machines not long ago and they came with an extensive weight/ comb collection. 
However I live in canada and I imagine they would take a while to get to your area of the world. If you don't mind that I can send some along.

I think this weight issue on passaps is a case of "different strokes for different folks." I prefer using weights and results in a cast on edge that is very consistent. The passap was my first machine and my use of weights was based on the recommendation of a knitting instructor...also the previous owner specifically stated I should use weights...and it works...so I don't fix it..


----------



## zeljka

Tahnk you all very very much specialy to you Anna  U all guys are amazing  Thank you one more time. Tomorrow I'm going to take machine so I will let you know how is it, and also I will ask for yor help operating on it. I'm maybe boring but on more time THANK YOU


----------



## zeljka

I'm owner of passap duomatic pink machine  On machine there is no number it is really written just passap duomatic and made in switzerland  It is little different than duomatic80 I sow on pictures from internet. My is pink, ha 3 striperts pink, black and blue also have those stripers spare parts so I have double stripers, have some spare needles, and some parts I dont know what is it for I will found out later  It must be cleaned before I do something with it, have user manual on German, and little book only translation to my language so it will be helpful for me to start from the beginning. I could put some pictures so you can see machine and tell me does anyone have like this one  Thank you all one more time


----------



## Maryknits513

zeljka said:


> I'm owner of passap duomatic pink machine  On machine there is no number it is really written just passap duomatic and made in switzerland  It is little different than duomatic80 I sow on pictures from internet. My is pink, ha 3 striperts pink, black and blue also have those stripers spare parts so I have double stripers, have some spare needles, and some parts I dont know what is it for I will found out later  It must be cleaned before I do something with it, have user manual on German, and little book only translation to my language so it will be helpful for me to start from the beginning. I could put some pictures so you can see machine and tell me does anyone have like this one  Thank you all one more time


Congratulations on your purchase. I bought my DM5, AKA pink Passap, in 1975. I knit on it for 5 years before I bought my DM80 (green).

Can you post pictures of the parts you do not know? Someone might be able to help you with their function.


----------



## zeljka

Also on this machine there is no color changer, no deco, but still I love it  where i can find tipe of machin on my it is writen just passap duomatic

and cost me just 150 euros so it was no problem why machine does not have deco etc, and I will put pictures soon as I make some


----------



## zeljka

and one more thing you know thos parts I dont know right name of it i think it is delimiter little thinks you put on each side for last needle well I have just one of it 3 are missing. Is that a problem?


----------



## Maryknits513

zeljka said:


> and one more thing you know thos parts I dont know right name of it i think it is delimiter little thinks you put on each side for last needle well I have just one of it 3 are missing. Is that a problem?


They are called edge springs. Their function is to help the end stitch knit off. You put one over each end needle that is knitting. If you knit carefully, it should not be a problem if you don't have them.


----------



## zeljka

ok will try to find them I will ask seller to check are they at his place. So this machine is not duomatic80, it is just duomatic and it is pink can anyone tell me difference between those 2 machines, it looks to me by pictures duomatic80 is better machin, can this one do all what duo80can?
Also have question about stripers, in user manual it says red one (or pink)  are for begining and black one are for kniting, now it is not clear to me howmany rows is begining, and when I should chang striper. I just tried to do few rows with everi second needle on both sids, my first row was loosely, but I was just tried without ussing instructions, so I knkow it can be better, now my husbend cleans machin and it is in parts, so I will try agan after cleaning and with the book.


----------



## MarciasKnitting

I love mine for making sox...and all kinds of rib. It can be a real work out for your arms and shoulders.. but the fabric made is a nice weight.


----------



## Maryknits513

zeljka said:


> ok will try to find them I will ask seller to check are they at his place. So this machine is not duomatic80, it is just duomatic and it is pink can anyone tell me difference between those 2 machines, it looks to me by pictures duomatic80 is better machin, can this one do all what duo80can?
> Also have question about stripers, in user manual it says red one (or pink)  are for begining and black one are for kniting, now it is not clear to me howmany rows is begining, and when I should chang striper. I just tried to do few rows with everi second needle on both sids, my first row was loosely, but I was just tried without ussing instructions, so I knkow it can be better, now my husbend cleans machin and it is in parts, so I will try agan after cleaning and with the book.


It sounds like your DM5, pink machine, has not been upgraded. It will knit the same as a DM80, but everything has to be done manually since the DM5 doesn't have the Deco (punchcard) or color changer. The pushers make patterns, so you will have to manually select the pushers when the pattern changes. There are a lot of things you can knit without changing the pushers a lot. One of my favorite afghans is almost automatic after the first time you arrange the pushers. Then you push the left arrow key, knit 2 rows, push the "O" key knit two rows.

English rib is an automatic stitch. Racking makes interesting patterns, and you only have to turn the racking handle, which is on the lower left side to get the patterns.

The pink or red strippers are used when knitting double bed. The black strippers are used when knitting on one bed, or when there are a lot of needles out of work across the bed.

When you say the machine is in parts, are the two beds still connected? If they are not, send the machine back. It takes an engineer to get the beds connected properly if they have been taken apart.


----------



## zeljka

Beds are thogether, my husbend just put out needls and pushers to clean the machine, and rest of it is as it should be. I'm waiting to be cleaned so can start knitting. ANd it will be hard for me because I dont have any experiance  but I'm ready to learn. Is there any lessons on youtube for this machine, or somwhere alse  help me  
Love you all


----------



## zeljka

can you also help me with oiling, which parsts we should treat with oil


----------



## Tallie9

http://knittsings.com/how-to-deep-clean-a-passap-duomatic/
click on 'deep clean a passap duomatic' (that is in red)....it brings up a pdf file


----------



## Tallie9

http://www.yarns-and.com/PassapMaint.htm


----------



## MarciasKnitting

I have some old Passap books....send me your e mail and I will try to copy to a file and send to you if you like. Marcia MarciasKnitting @hotmail.com


----------



## zeljka

[email protected] and thank you very much. Greetings


----------



## kkhair01

Hi - I am knew to machine knitting and was wondering if this duomatic 80 will take 8 ply yarn or is that too thicj?


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

It knits best using sock or baby weight yarn.
I can't relate to 8 ply as it that indicates how many strands are in the yarn.


----------



## Huckleberry

I highly recommend a Passap DUO 80. It knits best with the finer yarns. It really does not like the bulky yarn.


----------



## Rennox

Good to hear you are recovery. 

I am a new knitter, using the manual knitting machine but I am planning to upgrade my self to the electronics knitting machine world. I don't know the best one to go for. 

I need a machine that can knit lace, fair lsle, weave short row, jacquard, etc and knit with considerable speed. 

I will be very grateful if my question is answered. 

Thanks.


----------



## dialknit

You Do Not need weights for the passap. The strippers push the work down between the beds.


zeljka said:


> well where I come frm it is impossible to find weigs and comb however my husbend will try to make one for me for my other machin which can not operate without this it is also (we call that here two rows machin so as doumatic this machin I already have has two rows of needels and what you knitting is going between those two rows of needls but it can not work without comb and weights) So I'm little worried because seller does not have comb and weights and said to me that this machine is not using them. Do you know where can I purchas this parts in EUrope? Thank you all. ANd can you explain to me wht is the stripper (when I search for thios word it saids to me that is the lady who dance naked  Help please because you gave me instructions which color should it be  sorry language problems


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Rennox said:


> Good to hear you are recovery.
> 
> I am a new knitter, using the manual knitting machine but I am planning to upgrade my self to the electronics knitting machine world. I don't know the best one to go for.
> 
> I need a machine that can knit lace, fair lsle, weave short row, jacquard, etc and knit with considerable speed.
> 
> I will be very grateful if my question is answered.
> 
> Thanks.


Recommendations depend on your location, skill level and types of yarns readily available to you.
I very much lean to the Studio/Singer/Silver Reed products.🇨🇦 Canuck


----------



## tsoanelo

They are in yellow, white and blue in colour. They are inserted at the sides of back lock between the beds.


----------



## Huckleberry

Passaps are fine machines. Would never be without mine. I have other machinesas well but the Passap is my Rolls Royce. A little tricky to operate at first. I recommend following the manual page by page to learn to use it. If you take that time and it is really not all too long, you will be a most happy knitter. 
The Passap however does not like the heavy yarns. The finer yarns turn out fabulous knits. There is no rolling of the edges.
I also find that blocking is rarely necessary. Weights are seldom required.


----------



## jaysclark

annazygowski said:


> duomatics are mid guage (5mm) machines and will take 1 ply yarn all the way up to quite chunky
> it can be a little confusing for beginners at first
> biggest issue with passaps: the manual doesn't say to weight your knitting after your first cast on row.....you really do need to weight it
> so ask if there are weights and a cast on comb..if not you will need to buy some
> the quality of these machines is very good


It is most definitely NOT a midgauge, it is classed as a standard gauge. If you use as a doublebed machine the 2 to 3 strands of 2/30 is about the maximum. Probably uk 4 ply and thin DK on singlebed

Passap use strippers not cast on combs or weights. I knit a lot of doublebed work on them and have never used a cast on comb or weights


----------



## Trucker Brenda

Wow So Happy To Hear Majority Good Things About Passap Duo 80 I Just Bought One!!


----------



## knitasha

I was a Passap dealer for many years. It truly is my favorite machine. I do like the Brother machines and most of the Japanese machines. I sold Brother machines also. I think the Garter Carriage is a marvelous thing.

While I sold many E6000s, I still find the Duo80 to be my favorite. I became a dealer after the Pink machine had stopped being manufactured . I recently acquired a "pinkie" and I am going to start "playing" with it soon.

I say that if I were on a desert island and could have only one knitting machine, it would be a Passap Duo80. It is a masterpiece of engineering. 

Most of us older Passap knitters know the story of Marie St.John who was a model on "The Price is Right" game show and had to demonstrate a Passap machine that was one of the prizes up for bid. She knitted a skirt and top and wore it on the program to show what the machine would do. She got so many requests for the outfit that she started the St. John Clothing company. 

Happy Knitting


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Interesting bit of Passap social history.


----------

